# Modbus Zugriff auf DI und DO auf Wago 750-881



## finke77 (22 August 2013)

Hallo,

ich versuch derzeit mit openHAB (https://code.google.com/p/openhab/) eine WebVisualisierung (auf HTML Basis und Smartphone fähig) für eine Wago 750-881 SPS zu erstellen.
Hierbei möchte ich über ModBus auf die SPS zugreifen und Status auslesen bzw. setzen.
Mit einer Testfunktion ist mir dieses auch schon gelungen und ich greife auf zwei Merker MX0.1 und MX0.2 auf den Adressebereich 12288 und 12289 zu und kann hier die Bits lesen und setzen.
Ich würde nun gerne auch den Status der Hardware Ein- und Ausgänge der SPS zugreifen und bin leider erfolglos.
Gemäß Anwendungshinweis habe ich gelesen, dass ich DOx0.1 unter Adresse 512 finde.
Ich kann jedoch dieses Bit nicht lesen/schreiben, sondern bekomme nur eine Fehlermeldung.
Um einen Fehler in openHAB auszuschließen habe ich auch schon versucht mit dem Werkzeug qModMaster (http://sourceforge.net/projects/qmodmaster/) zuzugreifen, leider jedoch ebenfalls erfolglos.

Hat jemand einen Tipp was ich verkehrt mache, bzw. wie es richtig geht?

Vielen Dank,

Christian


----------

